# what’s the story behind your LOTR name??



## husborne (Jul 28, 2005)

I have always wondered why people choose the names they do....whats the story behind your LOTR/Tolkien inspired name??




Mine's simple really ( yes, probibly a bit like me) its part of the village name of where i lived when I lived in England.

Not very Tolkien I know




husborne.
www.own-middle-earth-newzealand.com


----------



## baragund (Jul 28, 2005)

For me it was several things. First, I chose a Mannish character because my RL personality best fits that personality profile. I picked a "bit part" player in the mythology because taking the name of a leading character like, say, Beren or Aragorn struck me as presumptuous. Finally, I just love the story of Barahir and his heroic, desperate band of 12 companions who bedeviled the forces of evil who were occupying their homeland.


----------



## Haldatyaro (Jul 29, 2005)

*shhh!*

It's a _secret_...


----------



## Shireman D (Jul 29, 2005)

Didn't we have this thread here very recently? I'll write the same thing again anyway - I have a _d _in my name, am male and live in a shire (though not perhaps _the_ Shire). Simple enough for me to manage ...


----------



## Manwe (Aug 5, 2005)

I just looked in the Silmarillion and found this name!


----------

